# Should I put Neosporin on my dog's eye scratch from my cat??



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Just to be clear, the cut is not ON his eye... I couldn't think of a better way to put it. 

My cat batted at my dog, and usually he plays around, keeping his claws in. This time he whapped the dog right on the eye, and his claw caught on the lower part of the eyelid... I don't see any damage to the eyeball itself, but there is a scratch right underneath the eye. There's a little bit of blood that appeared on the tissue when I pressed it to the cut. It's not deep.

Should I put Neosporin on the cut??? I wasn't sure because it's so close to his eyeball... ack, I'm freaking out. 

Should I take him to the vet on Monday or is that drastic??

Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never had a cut near the eyes but on _other_ cuts/irritations my vet has had me use Neosporin and/or Hydrogen Peroxide. If you use peroxide, I would use a cotton ball or Q-tip to dab the peroxide on the cut.

Depending on how deep it is, it really should heal just fine. Maybe a little peroxide to keep it clean. But don't pull off any scabbing.

*However*! Being that it's near the eye, I would definitely call the vet --before using either product-- and ask just to be safe.


----------

